

Like XP or Vista: how will businesses treat Windows 8? - mtgx
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/06/the-vista-curse-businesses-may-not-want-windows-8/

======
Toshio
Attack of the Windows 8 submissions on HN !!!!!

